# Gracie Training Over View



## Xue Sheng (May 25, 2006)

I found an article that might be interesting, but then you may all already know this. Regardless, I have great respect for the Gracie family and since I believe Royce fights in MMA I thought the MMA section may be interested in this. 

I came across a short article on the Gracie family in the June 2006 issue of a magazine called BestLife. It is a special edition on fatherhood so it starts out with Helio Gracie and discusses the heath habits he passed on to the rest of the Gracie family. It talks about the Gracie diet and it touches on the workouts done by some of the Gracie family. Not all do the same workout but they managed to come up with the average Gracie workout and I thought someone may be interested. 

Monday  Saturday Morning: 20 to 30 minutes of Cardio. 
Monday, Wednesday and Friday Afternoon: Weight workout
Monday, Tuesday, Thursday, Friday Night: Core Workout

The Cardio Training

And apparently to a Gracie Cardio means sparing 20 to 30 minutes

The Weight workout 

10 to 12 reps 

Tri-set 1: Dumbbell bench press, squats, row.

Then without resting

Tri-set 2: Dumbbell shoulder press, lunge, chair dip

Rest 15 to 45 seconds. Do 2 to 3 times, 4 if you are advanced.

The Core training

Do the following exercises for 12 to16 reps with no rest between exercises

Quad-set: Floor Crunch, reverse setup, crunch on a stability ball, hanging leg raise. 

Rest 15 to 45 seconds. Do 2 to 3 times, 4 if you are advanced.

Obviously this is an average Gracie workout taken from individual Gracie family workouts, but I thought someone might like to see it. The article goes into a bit more detail about the Diet and some of the training such as squats on a stability ball for example. But all in all it was not a bad little article if you are interested you might want to check it out.


----------



## desousae (May 26, 2006)

A while back I purchased his Super Fit book.  I have seen a lot of people talk bad about it, but I think his routine is probably the closest workout you will find to get you prepared for a match.  Actually, to take it one step further, since it is not a prep routine, it is practiced everyday, you will always be in fight shape.

Best part of the book is the stretch routine.  I have gain so much from it.

It also breaks down the family diet.  Very confusing, but interesting to say the least.


----------

